# Bay Flats Lodge - "Christmas Trout"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
December 16, 2016


*Capt. Chris Martin*
Coastal anglers have to endure certain challenges like ever-changing wind variations, unexpected precipitation, and some really cold temperatures as they struggle to pinpoint cold-water fish in wintertime months. As many of you strive to meet your goal these next few months, you will often be forced to look for prosperity and achievement in places that are protected from the elements. A lot of you may make a choice to explore some of the deeper guts and drains that tie many of the Coastal Bendâ€™s saltwater lake areas together in the backcountry along Matagorda Island. However, the oncoming harsh weather this month wonâ€™t be a constant state of affairs around here, and once the winds do decline, anglers should be looking to the many reefs that are dispersed across San Antonio Bay to provide them with some great wade fishing opportunities.

Some of the best trips recorded in the fishing logs have taken place while wading atop these reefs in waist-deep water during a falling tide. Recent reef trips have yielded wading anglers impressive numbers of trout to 20-plus inches while throwing dark plastic baits â€" colors like black magic, roach chartreuse, and plum chartreuse. A particularly group of reefs in San Antonio Bay that have historically been productive this time of the year are the skinny and elongated reefs that are located just adjacent to the Aransas National Wildlife Refuge. Right now, however, water temperatures will be fairly chilly, so make it a point to work your baits very slow as you attempt to keep the rod tip above your head at all times while supplying just short, brief pumps upon the lure.

Another cold weather favorite that also consists of San Antonio Bay shell is the Welder Ranch shoreline. It can provide a great barricade to nagging December winds and it is a great place for anglers wishing to drift-fish with plastic baits dangled beneath rattling corks. Equally as good for wintertime drifters are the reefs situated near the Victoria Barge Canal, the shell bottom that occupies the lower end of Shoalwater Bay near the opening into San Antonio Bay, and over the reefs near Grass Island. A hint thatâ€™s been helpful to anglers throughout the years when fishing these locations during cold weather is that you will find it to be very important for you to always try to find unstained water in these places, especially during those periods when a northeast wind is present.

Successful wintertime anglers will also look for bottom structure consisting of mud and shell during winter months. The fish like to suspend above these areas due to the warmer water temperatures provided by the penetrating sunlight that heats up the mixture of mud and shell on the bottom. Cold-water trout and redfish holding above shell and mud tend to be more active, and they are more likely to feed on baitfish, primarily wintertime mullet, that also seek the comforts of the warmer water atop the shell. The best scenario when reef hunting is to be lucky enough to find one that is situated in water thatâ€™s between two and six feet deep and that has mud on one side and sand on the other side. Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay are both sprinkled with many such reefs, so you shouldnâ€™t have to look too hard in you search.

In order to properly familiarize yourself with any bottom structure, particularly reefs, you will be required to do more than simply refer to your fishing map or GPS screen. Thereâ€™s only one way to get to know bottom structure, and that is to get out of the boat and wade. While doing so, be sure to make mental notes of such things as where the reef drops-off, where the shell stops, any depressions or guts, and the differences in water depth from one end of the area to the other.

Now then, a common mistake among a lot of wintertime anglers is their decision to not fish atop reefs that appear to be made up of harder sand bottoms. Many anglers probably think theyâ€™re not allowed to fish above hard sand during cold months because they have always been told they should be fishing strictly over mud in cold water. However, thatâ€™s not always the case when looking for cold-water trout amongst shell. On any given day, reefs surrounded by a hard bottom can be just as productive as the more popular reefs that happen to be surrounded by softer bottoms. Focusing on reef structure, in conjunction with active bait transitions, will certainly increase your prospect of catching more quality trout in cold weather conditions. Have fun out there on the water, and be safe!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Cloudy early with peeks of sunshine expected late. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 74F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy. Low 67F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies with gusty winds. High 74F. Winds SSW at 20 to 30 mph.
*Saturday Night 80 % Precip. / 0.08 in*
Gusty winds developing. Partly cloudy skies giving way to light rain overnight. Thunder possible. Low 37F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph, becoming N and increasing to 25 to 35 mph. Chance of rain 80%.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Decreasing cloudiness and windy. High 43F. Winds N at 25 to 35 mph.
*Sunday Night 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds. Low 34F. Winds N at 15 to 25 mph. 
*Synopsis:* 
Light drizzle or light rain will continue across the middle Texas coastal waters through the afternoon. Patchy fog can be expected across the bays and near the coast through mid morning, and then again tonight. Southerly winds will increase to moderate to occasionally strong levels over the offshore waters today. Southerly flow will strengthen again tonight through Saturday, likely to advisory levels. A powerful arctic cold front is expected to move south across the Gulf waters Saturday night with gales likely developing in its wake, along with chaotic and very dangerous seas. A gale watch is in effect for late Saturday night into Sunday. North flow will slowly weaken early next week, but will likely remain strong through at least Monday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 60.1 degrees
Seadrift 61.0 degrees
Port Aransas 63.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 2*

Pics 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 3*

Pics 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 5*

Pics 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 6*

Pics 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics 7*

Pics 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few more*

Thank you!


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*FireDics Crew Hit The Flats*

We welcome The FireDisc crew in for a blast & cast. Tis the season for giving, the delivery of 5 FireDisc. Thank You! The new shallow FireDisc is awesome for blackening fish and grilling fish. We will be incorporating this equipment into our outdoor kitchen and looking forward to watching our guest smile when they taste the fish. We strive for culinary excellence. FireDisc and Hunter Jaggard.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

An amazing evening Friday night with many wonderful guests. We enjoyed sharing bread with the owners of FireDisc. They have a lot of cool products. 

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Deer hunting Vid*


----------

